# θνησιμαία και τεθνεώτα



## Ihatemithous (Mar 11, 2012)

Η βίβλος στην μετάφραση των 70οντα χρησιμοποιεί την λέξη θνησιμαίον αναφερόμενη κατά πάσα πιθανότητα σε ψοφίμια, δηλαδή νεκρά ζώα που δεν έχουν σφαγεί για τροφή. 


> _πᾶν θνησιμαῖον οὐ φάγεσθε· τῷ παροίκῳ τῷ ἐν ταῖς πόλεσί σου δοθήσεται, καὶ φάγεται, ἢ ἀποδώσῃ τῷ ἀλλοτρίῳ· ὅτι λαὸς ἅγιος εἶ Κυρίῳ τῷ Θεῷ σου. οὐχ ἑψήσεις ἄρνα ἐν γάλακτι μητρὸς αὐτοῦ__._Δευτερονόμιο 14.26


Αλλά αλλού χρησιμοποιεί και την λέξη τεθνεώτων που νομίζω ότι εχει το ίδιο νόημα. 


> 24 Και εις ταύτα θέλετε είσθαι ακάθαρτοι· πας ο εγγίζων το θνησιμαίον αυτών θέλει είσθαι ακάθαρτος έως εσπέρας.
> 25 Και πας όστις βαστάση από του θνησιμαίον αυτών, θέλει πλύνει τα ιμάτια αυτού και θέλει είσθαι ακάθαρτος έως εσπέρας.
> 
> 31 Ταύτα είναι ακάθαρτα εις εσάς μεταξύ πάντων των ερπετών· πας ο εγγίζων αυτά τεθνεώτα, θέλει είσθαι ακάθαρτος έως εσπέρας.
> ...


Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει κάποια εννοιολογική διαφοροποίηση (αρχικά νομιζα ότι το θνησιμαίον αναφέρεται σε αυτό που πρέπει να θανατωθεί, αλλά μάλλον έκανα λάθος.
Ξέρει κανείς κάτι πάνω σε αυτό?
-------------

Δεν βρήκα κατηγορία για μεταφράσεις αρχαίων ή σχετικά αρχαίων κειμένων. Αν δεν την πρόσεξα, ή αν υπάρχει άλλη καταλληλότερη κατηγορία ζητώ συγνώμη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Δεν βρήκα κατηγορία για μεταφράσεις αρχαίων ή σχετικά αρχαίων κειμένων. Αν δεν την πρόσεξα, ή αν υπάρχει άλλη καταλληλότερη κατηγορία ζητώ συγνώμη.


Είναι για να αποθαρρύνουμε τις πολλές ερωτήσεις για αρχαία ελληνικά...

Ίσως το επίθημα -_τέος_ κάνει ζημιά, θυμίζει «πρέπει». Όμως το επίθημα _-αίος_ δεν έχει αυτή τη σημασία.

Το _θνησιμαίο_ διατηρεί στη νεοελληνική την αρχαία σημασία του ψοφιμιού και τη νεότερη του ετοιμοθάνατου. Μόνο που πρέπει να συμβουλευτείς δύο λεξικά για να τις βρεις. Το ΛΚΝ δίνει τη σημασία «ψόφιος» και το ΛΝΕΓ τη σημασία «ετοιμοθάνατος, θνησιγενής».


----------



## Ihatemithous (Mar 12, 2012)

Κάπου με μπερδεύεις....
Η μετάφραση των 70 είναι νομίζω σε κοινή Ελληνιστική, δεν είναι ακριβώς αρχαία, οπότε η νεότερη του ετοιμοθάνατου, υπήρχε τότε ή σήμαινε μόνο ψοφίμι?
Ήμουν έτοιμος να δεχθώ την μετάφραση σε ψοφίμι, σαν μόνη σωστή, μέχρι που είδα στο ίδιο κείμενο της π.δ. να συνυπάρχει το θνησιμαίον με το τεθνεότα, οπότε υποψιάστηκα ότι έχει διαφορετική σημασία.

----------

Να σου πω, δεν έχετε και άδικο για την αποθάρρυνση, όταν το έγραφα, σκεπτόμουν ότι αν άρχιζε ο καθένας άσχετος σαν και μένα, να ανοίγει νήματα για κάθε λέξη, πάει το φόρουμ. 
(Έχω δύο, στα πόσα διαγράφομαι?)


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 12, 2012)

Σε μερικά λεξικά η λέξη "θνησιμαία" χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο για ζώα, αντίθετα με το "τεθνεώτα". Επίσης, στην πρώτη λέξη διαφαίνεται μια δυναμική, όπως ανέφερε και ο *Nickel*, παραθέτοντας την ερμηνεία του ετοιμοθάνατου. Ας σημειωθεί επίσης ότι οι μεταφραστές της Αγίας Γραφής δεν ήταν ένας και δυο και επομένως σε αρκετά σημεία θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε τέτοιες μικρές νοηματικές αποκλίσεις που οφείλονται σε χρήση συνωνύμων.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Mar 12, 2012)

Αγαπητέ φίλε,

Το ερώτημά σας έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον και χαίρομαι που το θέσατε.

Το επίθετο _θνησιμαῖος_ είναι ελληνιστικό και στην πραγματικότητα πρωτοαπαντά στους Εβδομήκοντα. Φαίνεται να σχηματίστηκε από τύπο _*θνήσιμος _και είχε εξαρχής περιορισμένη ειδική αναφορά σε νεκρά ζώα ή ψοφίμια. Από την άλλη πλευρά, η αρχ. μετοχή _τεθνεώς_ είχε γενικότερη αναφορά. Ίσως σας ενδιαφέρει ότι το αρχ. _τεθνεώς_ απαντά μόνο μία φορά στους Εβδομήκοντα και εκεί αφορά σε ανθρώπους: _οὗ δ' ἂν ὧσι τεθνεῶτες, παραχρῆμα εὑρίσκονται _(Ιώβ 39:30).

Νομίζω ότι σας μπέρδεψε το απόσπασμα του Λευιτικού που παραθέσατε, το οποίο δεν προέρχεται από τους Εβδομήκοντα αλλά από μια μετάφραση του 19ου αιώνα, που πιστεύω ότι είναι του Νεοφύτου Βάμβα. Αν ανατρέξετε στα αντίστοιχα χωρία των Εβδομήκοντα, θα συναντήσετε αποκλειστικά τη λέξη _θνησιμαῖον_.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 12, 2012)

Πράγματι οι Ο' λένε:

Λευιτικόν 11
24 καὶ ἐν τούτοις μιανθήσεσθε, πᾶς ὁ ἁπτόμενος τῶν *θνησιμαίων* αὐτῶν ἀκάθαρτος ἔσται ἕως ἑσπέρας, 25 καὶ πᾶς ὁ αἴρων τῶν *θνησιμαίων* αὐτῶν πλυνεῖ τὰ ἱμάτια αὐτοῦ, καὶ ἀκάθαρτος ἔσται ἕως ἑσπέρας

παρακάτω όμως στο ίδιο κεφάλαιο του Λευιτικού βλέπουμε τη λέξη "τεθνηκότα"

31 ταῦτα ἀκάθαρτα ὑμῖν ἀπὸ πάντων τῶν ἑρπετῶν τῶν ἐπὶ τῆς γῆς· πᾶς ὁ ἁπτόμενος αὐτῶν* τεθνηκότων* ἀκάθαρτος ἔσται ἕως ἑσπέρας. 32 καὶ πᾶν, ἐφ᾿ ὃ ἂν ἐπιπέσῃ ἀπ᾿ αὐτῶν ἐπ᾿ αὐτὸ *τεθνηκότων* αὐτῶν, ἀκάθαρτον ἔσται ἀπὸ παντὸς σκεύους ξυλίνου ἢ ἱματίου ἢ δέρματος ἢ σάκκου· πᾶν σκεῦος, ὃ ἂν ποιηθῇ ἔργον ἐν αὐτῷ, εἰς ὕδωρ βαφήσεται καὶ ἀκάθαρτον ἔσται ἕως ἑσπέρας· καὶ καθαρὸν ἔσται

Τα αρχαία μου δεν είναι άξια λόγου, μήπως όμως να γινόταν μια ανάλυση και για αυτό το "τεθνηκότα";
(EDIT: να προσθέσω ότι δεν συναντάμε την λέξη "τεθνηκότα" πουθενά αλλού στο Λευιτικόν, ενώ την λέξη "θνησιμαία" ναι: Λευιτικόν 5:2, 7:24, 11:8-11-24-25-26-27-28-35-36-37-38-39-40, 17:15, 22:8, σε κάποια εδάφια πάνω από 2 φορές. Για την υπόλοιπη Βίβλο δεν ξέρω).

Για το κείμενο των Ο' στη Μυριόβιβλο, http://www.myriobiblos.gr/


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2012)

...
*τεθνηκότα*: ονομαστική και αιτιατική πληθ. ουδετέρου μετοχής παρακειμένου του θνήσκω (τεθνηκώς, τεθνηκυία, τεθνηκός): στο συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα, αυτά που έχουν πεθάνει (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), τα ψοφίμια που θεωρούνταν μιαρά.

Ευρήματα στο LSJ: στον ενικό και στον πληθυντικό (μόνο που εδώ θα βρεις και την αιτιατική ενικού του αρσενικού που είναι ίδια).


----------



## Ihatemithous (Mar 12, 2012)

Όντως το τεθνηκότων εμφανίζεται στο http://www.myriobiblos.gr/bible/ot/chapter.asp?book=3&page=11 που σύμφωνα με την σελίδα είναι το κείμενο των 70 και αφορά ζώα.
Μήπως το θνησιμαίον στην π.δ., αφορά και τα ζώα που πρόκειται να πεθάνουν λόγο ασθένειας, γήρατος, ή άλλου λόγου, αλλά δεν είναι κατάλληλα για σφάξιμο?
Είναι κάπως περίεργο να καλούνται να δώσουν ψοφίμια σε γείτονες μη Εβραίους. 

(Για να πω την αμαρτία μου, αρνάκια που δεν μπορεί να φροντίσει η μάνα τους ήταν η αρχική μου υπόθεση για το νόημα στο κείμενο του Δευτερονόμιου, αλλά είχα επηρεαστεί από το _"οὐχ ἑψήσεις ἄρνα ἐν γάλακτι μητρὸς αὐτοῦ"_, χωρίς να προσέξω ότι προηγείτο τελεία. Πάντως κάπως ξεκρέμαστο μου φαίνεται ότι μένει το κομμάτι για το αρνάκι γάλακτος...)


----------



## Dr Moshe (Mar 12, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ τους αγαπητούς φίλους για τις διευκρινίσεις.

Οι παράλληλοι αρχαίοι τύποι μετοχής _τεθνηκώς _και _τεθνεώς _δεν διαφέρουν σημασιολογικά. Ως προς τον σχηματισμό, γενικά θεωρείται ότι ο τύπος _τεθνεώς _είναι αρχαιότερος, αν ληφθεί υπ' όψιν το ομηρικό _τεθνᾱώς _(< _*t[SUP](h)[/SUP]e-t[SUP]h[/SUP]nā-wōs_). (Στον ιωνικό-αττικό τύπο _τεθνεώς _έχετε αττική βράχυνση). Ο παρακείμενος του _θνήισκω _ακολουθούσε ήδη στην αρχαιότητα μικτή κλίση στον πληθυντικό, αποτυπώνοντας αρχαία ποικιλία: _τεθνήκαμεν / τέθναμεν _κτλ.

Από πλευράς σημασίας, όπως ελέχθη, το ουδ. _θνησιμαῖον _(το επίθετο _θνησιμαίος _πλάστηκε πολύ αργότερα) αφορούσε σε νεκρά _ζώα_, που έβρισκε κανείς πεθαμένα ή σκοτωμένα, ανεξαρτήτως της αιτίας. Αναφερόταν στο κουφάρι ή στο ψοφίμι, ενώ οι λέξεις _τεθνηκώς / τεθνεώς _εστίαζαν την προσοχή γενικότερα στην κατάσταση του νεκρού (και όχι στο νεκρό σώμα).

Ελπίζω οι πληροφορίες αυτές να απαντούν στο ερώτημά σας.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------

